# Adhesive/Glue for Headphones.



## perplexed (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,

I had bought a sunnheiser earphone like an year back.. Maybe due to bad usage, or manufacturing defect, the place where the cord actually enters the set seems to have been damaged.. 

It has a two layer covering of which the upper layer has almost completely came off..  Could someone suggest some good adhesive for this ?

I have used feviquick and fevibond.. both seems to have failed. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 6, 2012)

The glue failed??

I'm no expert, but I'd recommend feviquick. 
I personally add a drop of feviquick to every IEM I buy at the point where the cables enter the earphone casing so that I dont accidentally one day rip them off.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 7, 2012)

try epoxy glue.

i'd advise you to put in a bit of tape on it before.

take the epoxy, and apply in layers. this makes the joint harder and less likely to bend/flex.


----------



## perplexed (Dec 7, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> The glue failed??
> 
> I'm no expert, but I'd recommend feviquick.
> I personally add a drop of feviquick to every IEM I buy at the point where the cables enter the earphone casing so that I dont accidentally one day rip them off.



yes feviquick failed.. it doesn't give that much strength and flexibility at the same time.. maybe thats why.. 



doomgiver said:


> try epoxy glue.
> 
> i'd advise you to put in a bit of tape on it before.
> 
> take the epoxy, and apply in layers. this makes the joint harder and less likely to bend/flex.



what's an epoxy glue ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2012)

This is Epoxy Glue.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 7, 2012)

you could have just given it for sennheiser service center .. AFAIK they would replace the set if they found it was a manufacturing defect. but as you have used a glue, they might not replace it. anyway show it to sennheiser service center and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2012)

try dendrite it comes as pair of tubes for mixing them together..takes time to dry and gain strength but I can assure u its much better than Feviquick or any other glue out there.


----------



## diagus (Dec 7, 2012)

use a  glue gun search in ebay if you cant get locally


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2012)

Everyone is giving soamu varied suggestions to OP, I think it would be beat if he takes to an authorized service center rather than damaging it even more.


----------



## perplexed (Dec 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Everyone is giving soamu varied suggestions to OP, I think it would be beat if he takes to an authorized service center rather than damaging it even more.



no no.. it's out of warranty now.. ofc I would have gone to service center otherwise.. 

btw, thanks for all the suggestions but seriously I am lost.. The thing is, that point where the cord is entering the set, is supposed to get bent or twisted a bit sometimes... So as per my understanding I suppose a glue which would give some king of flexible yet a tough bind will help ?

Heard about fevitite from many places.. then are a whole lot of other suggestions as well.. so basically atm my position is no different than it was before i posted it


----------

